# pinacle 300i treiber



## sds (8. Januar 2010)

weiß einer von euch wo man nen treiber für vista home premium 32 bit herbekommt 
ich hab nähmlich keine cd mehr die karte lief aber unter xp noch

pinnacle PCTV 300i Capture Device steht im geräte manager


----------



## ShiZon (10. Januar 2010)

sds schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch wo man nen treiber für vista home premium 32 bit herbekommt
> ich hab nähmlich keine cd mehr die karte lief aber unter xp noch
> 
> pinnacle PCTV 300i Capture Device steht im geräte manager



Hi sds,

hab hier etwas für dich gefunden Pinnacle PCTV drivers der Treiber deiner Karte wird hier als PCTV MediaCenter 300i gelistet, sofern der das ist, probier es einfach mal aus.


----------



## sds (11. Januar 2010)

vielen dank, habs aber inzwischen selber hinbekommen
musste das windows media center auchnoch hernehmen


----------

